# Como eliminar memoria residual en baterias (Desmemorizar)



## averiano (Feb 27, 2006)

Mi inquietud se basa en *como desmemorizar una bateria*, la cual considero que la tiene pues no cumple su funcion correctamente a pesar de informaciónrmar que tiene full carga. 
    Estoy probando con conectarle un fan en las salidas para que consuma toda la energia, luego que la consuma toda le dare un arranque por 30 segundos con una fuente de energia regulada que arroje el 200% de la carga maxima de la bateria, y entonces la metere en el congelador un par de dias, la sacare de alli a reposar un par de horas a temperatura ambiente, para despues meterle un par de ciclos full full   Carga>Descarga>Carga>Descarga.
Tengo esperanzas de que con esto puedo revivir la bateria de mi iPAQ 3600.

Gracas a todos y en especial al erudito electronico que me pueda aportar un metodo o idea.

Atentamente.
Averiano.


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 27, 2006)

Hola Averiano, no dices que tipo de bateria usas, yo siempre he descargado la bateria con una bombilla  o una resistencia, y se acabo la memoria.

*Consejos para prolongar la vida útil de la batería:*

1. EN BATERIAS DE ION-LITIO EVITAR que los ciclos de batería sean completos. Es mejor descargar y recargar parcialmente la batería de manera frecuente, que una descarga completa. Las descargas parciales en las baterías de ion-litio no son dañinas ya que no disponen de memoria. (Son las baterías basadas en Níquel las que necesitan descargas completas para ajustar la memoria digital de la batería con el estado de carga real. Estos dos tienden a desajustarse tras múltiples periodos de carga y descarga parcial, descargando completamente la batería se consigue un calibrado sincronizado entre el estado real de carga de la batería y la memoria digital en las baterías basadas en Níquel)

Descargar la batería y recargarla completamente SOLO DE VEZ EN CUANDO. (Sobretodo si la batería no ha sido usada hace un tiempo, para activar todos los componentes químicos. Se recomiendan 3 ciclos de carga/descarga.) o cada 30 ciclos completos de carga/descarga. No afectara a la vida útil de la batería, sino a la precisión del indicador de carga.

2. Ajustar las configuraciones del sistema para aprovechar al máximo la batería (Enhanced Speedstep, Powernow!, evitar escrituras a disco duro innecesarias (revoluciones), bajar brillo de pantalla, desactivar wifi cuando no sea necesario, desactivar dispositivos tras periodos de inactividad (discos, pantalla, ..), etc..)

3. Si no se va a usar la batería durante un periodo de tiempo, guardarla descargarla (con 40% de carga aprox.) y en lugares en los que _NO_ este sometido a temperaturas altas y a los rayos del sol (Ej. Vehículo). Lugares frescos. En ningún caso, guardarla a carga completa en sitios calurosos.

4. Cuando el portátil se encuentre enchufado a la red eléctrica, quitar la batería. Si la batería se encuentra al 100% no seguirá cargando y funcionara únicamente con la red eléctrica.

5. Evitar comprar baterías y almacenarlas, ya que su vida útil se consume aunque no este en uso. Al comprar la batería observar la fecha de fábrica, teniendo precaución de _NO_ comprar stock viejo aunque sea a precios baratos.

Más información en:
http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/chgliion/index.htm

suerte un saludo


----------



## averiano (Feb 27, 2006)

La bateria que uso es Li-Ion Polimero y se carga con un transformador de 5v - 2A y es de 1600mAh.
Te cuento que con el fan cooler o ventilador descargo hasta cierto punto, pero llego un momento en que paro de girar, asi que le coloque un LED Flourescente y la carga ya va en 1,7v. Umhhhh creo que voy mejorando. Leere los link que me das para mejorar en el area


----------



## averiano (Feb 27, 2006)

Lei esto y qtu tak quien lo diria

Cargador de baterías de Li-Ion

Todo técnico conoce que para cargar una batería o pack de Ni-Cd ó de Ni-MH basta con colocar un resistor en serie que limite la corriente de una fuente de poder para efectuar una carga eficiente. Pero no sucede lo mismo con las celdas de Ión de litio (Li-Ion) las cuales son de mayor capacidad que las anteriores y no requieren ser descargadas completamente para rellenarlas, pero a cambio exigen una carga rigurosamente controlada.

Si hablamos de tiempos las celdas de Ión de litio se cargan en una tercera parte de tiempo con respecto a un pack de Ni-MH o a una sexta parte que una igual de cadmio. Pero para esto se necesita proveer de relativamente alta corriente a la celda durante el proceso de carga y debe ser provisto en trenes de pulsos controlados.

En este tipo de baterías la carga por goteo descontrolada (habitual en sistemas de alarma, por ejemplo) o la carga por resistor en serie con la fuente llevan, sin excepción, a la destrucción de la misma.

Pero han surgido una serie de componentes activos, semiconductores, capaces de efectuar la carga, control y mantenimiento de estas celdas con casi ningún componente externo adicional.

En el diagrama observamos un circuito típico de cargador de baterías de Li-Ion, donde se comprueba que es mas fácil que realizar un sistema de similares prestaciones con electrónica discreta. El chip se encarga tanto de medir el estado de la batería (a través de su terminal de FeedBack) como de controlar la tensión a mandarle por el terminal de salida (Out). Los capacitores actúan como filtros de posibles parásitos de RF y el potenciómetro de 50 permite ajustar el sistema según la tensión de trabajo de la celda.

Este circuito puede ser alimentado por una tensión continua de entre 6 y 10v con una corriente igual a 1.5 veces la capacidad de la celda a cargar.

Al encenderse o al colocar una batería el circuito verifica el estado de carga de la misma y, de ser necesario, efectúa la carga. Una vez completada la carga el circuito entra en modo de espera, controlando periódicamente el estado de la celda por si debe continuar cargando.

El circuito está pensado para una batería con una única celda de Li-Ion. Es importante destacar que este tipo de baterías no pueden ser cargadas ni en serie ni en paralelo, por lo que debe armarse un sistema por cada celda que se quiera cargar simultáneamente.


----------

